# Cali Pub Dogs



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey and Chloe waiting for bacon at our local pub tonight. They are the official dogs of this pub. All the locals know Bailey and Chloe and someone always orders them a round of pork.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Calif Pub Dogs*

Too cute - I'm so jealous, I could never take my two into a pub, they would be totally crazy!

My dogs would be official dogs of the pub - officially banned.


----------

